# Baby swimming Cardiff? Help!



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello,

My daughters are 4 months old and are having their second set of immunes tomorrow, anyways we really want to take them swimming but aren't sure where to go. It will be their first time so would like to go somewhere quiet, preferably with warm water.

Any tips? Please?!

Help!

Thank you


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

The international one ( I think it's called) next to toyrus is nice and warm and clean 
Nic x


----------

